
Brightend up my day – TI CC1120 Performance Line DevKit (2012) - LoveMortuus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utJBjaKnUR4
======
LoveMortuus
There's something really special about this. It'll probably get downvoted
because it's not very relevant today, but it really made my day much better,
so much that I felt the need to share it with like-minded people!

There just something to special about it ^^

